# Foundation for Snow White pale skin?



## Fairest of all (Jan 10, 2012)

If your anything like me, you are literally SO fair that you cant find foundation in a shade even close to your own. Ive tried multiple white color correctors to mix into darker formulas, but the consistency always ends up being weird.  Well I happened to come across 2 different products today that looked promising, and wanted to see if anyone has tried them. First off this is me, so you can understand my dilemma &gt;.&lt;   

   The first item I found a review on was Illamasqua skin base foundation. It comes in a stark white color, but also very fair shades. Found this photo of shade #2 for comparison against the lightest shade mac foundation comes in NC15.   

   As you can see thats a HUGE difference in color. Does anyone know if you can buy this brand in store anywhere...sephora maybe? Id love to be able to test it out.   The second brand I came across seems to be an indie company called Meow cosmetics. They have a TON of color options!!!! Found a review that had swatches of a few of the fairer colors   

   Do you see Abyssinian?! &lt;3 I think Im in love already. and the best part is they sell sample bags of the colors for only $1 each...so ordering enough to find your exact color it an affordable option.   

   And best of all they have a true white shade called snow lynx, that has zero undertones!!!   

   Im thinking im going to have to try these out. Im not usually a fan of powder foundation, but for the price of a few samples I wouldnt feel like its a huge loss.    Has anyone else found any promising brands, or products that have worked for you?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 10, 2012)

Are those swatches on your arm Meow cosmetics?  I'm super stoked about the "no undertone" aspect, since my skin tends to amplify them.  Lately I've been trying to find the lightest (as in not heavy) foundation since I had a bad experience with MAC's studio fix nearly ruining my skin.  I have been using Smashbox's Halo in fair (which is awesome) but it doesn't provide much coverage, so I'm thinking of coupling it with MAC's face and body foundation- but I want to go to the pro store to check out the lighter colors.   I used to use cover girl pressed powder in Ivory, which was good, until I became a make up snob.  What do you do for concealer?  I found one that was pretty good by Too Faced, it was a stick and it had a color at each end (1 karat and 1 1/2 karat) that was pretty good, but I think i found it at TJ Maxx or something.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a question about those of you with uber white skin. Are you classified as a pink or yellow undertone because all of the lightest foundations I've seen on those with uber white skin tend to be too dark and too yellow or too pink. To me it seems as if you have more of a blue undertone than yellow or pink.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I found those pictures on a blog, so I have not tried that brand of makeup before myself. I just saw the swatches and got really excited!!

Ive used the MAC face and body in white to try and mix with my regular foundations and like you it broke me out pretty badly and just didnt look right. it was way too much coverage and looked like I had makeup on. I use lancomes waterproof concealer in porcelain1...its a little dark, but lighter than my undereye circles so I just apply it lightly. I dont currently wear any foundation because if the colors off even the slightest bit its so easy to tell. 

I just liked the meow cosmetics because the samples are so cheap you can order enough to find your right color AND they come in 3 coverages so you could get one thats not too heavy!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question about those of you with uber white skin. Are you classified as a pink or yellow undertone because all of the lightest foundations I've seen on those with uber white skin tend to be too dark and too yellow or too pink. To me it seems as if you have more of a blue undertone than yellow or pink.



To be honest, Im not good at judging it on myself. Ive never found any foundation to come close to my color that i havnt watered down myself enough to not know what to call it. Every time ive gone to a makeup counter like MAC they are less than helpful because in all honesty they know the products wont work for someone like me so I just kind of get shooed off. 





of these swatches id say manx is way more yellow than my skin, bengal looks a little ashy pink, ocicat looks a little more pigmented than my coloring, but closer.....abyssinian looks pretty close but its hard for me to pin point what the coloring of it is. i guess id say i just lack a lot of pigment, but the small bit i do have is between blue and yellow?  i guess that warm and cool aspect makes my skin tone more neutral and the sheer paleness just gives my skin a white appearance. How would you classify abyssinian?


----------



## Urban DeKate (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the Makeup Forever Mat Velvet in #15 is pretty light. That's worth checking out.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If your anything like me, you are literally SO fair that you cant find foundation in a shade even close to your own. Ive tried multiple white color correctors to mix into darker formulas, but the consistency always ends up being weird.  Well I happened to come across 2 different products today that looked promising, and wanted to see if anyone has tried them. First off this is me, so you can understand my dilemma &gt;.&lt;
> ...


 no offense to you, i believe you that you're pale but that picture looks like that picture is just way too overexposed.

i didn't add anything of value, but hey, i have super pale skin too and and my best tip is to look for neutral shades. not pink, not yellow, but neutral.

as zadi sad, most foundations are still way too pink or yellow and therefore too dark for me. 

i match with the lightest shade of mat velvet+ mufe and clinique acne solutions matte foundation in alabaster.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 10, 2012)

Blue undertone.. interesting, I will have to look into products with this!  I feel like yellow undertones make me look dark yet sickly, and pink undertones make me look flushed.  I didn't break out with the MAC Studio FX  I could never get it out of my pores.. which made them bigger around my nose.  Then that area was constantly red.. which made me use it more.. constant cycle.. it was awful.  I'm so glad I stopped using it about a year ago.


----------



## AliciaMLay (Jan 11, 2012)

The only one that I ever found to work was Cargo in #10, but I think you can only find it on-line and at Macy's Impulse section.  I also thought Paula Dorf in Parchment was pretty great, but I wasn't super impressed by the formula.  It's hard when you're a certain kind of pale!

Let us know how the Meow works, that sounds really interesting!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blue undertone.. interesting, I will have to look into products with this!  I feel like yellow undertones make me look dark yet sickly, and pink undertones make me look flushed.  I didn't break out with the MAC Studio FX  I could never get it out of my pores.. which made them bigger around my nose.  Then that area was constantly red.. which made me use it more.. constant cycle.. it was awful.  I'm so glad I stopped using it about a year ago.


I'm thinking blue only because the skin looks so devoid of yellow or pink. If not blue then what? Even neutral seems to be either a yellow or pink. I've yet to come across a true neutral devoid of yellow or pink.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no offense to you, i believe you that you're pale but that picture looks like that picture is just way too overexposed.
> 
> ...



I have a light mufe foundation and its still quite dark on me. I have some white foundation I can mix into it, but the foundation itself just doesnt work as well.

tried to find a few more pics that dont have a bright flash (sorry thats my boyfriend). Somewhere between them all is what I look like in real life =P


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm thinking blue only because the skin looks so devoid of yellow or pink. If not blue then what? Even neutral seems to be either a yellow or pink. I've yet to come across a true neutral devoid of yellow or pink.



You have me really interested in finding a way to classify my skin tone now! I honestly never realized how much variation we each have besides the obvious lighter and darker differences. I bet they teach that kind of stuff in cosmetology school. Id love to learn more about it


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bet they teach that kind of stuff in cosmetology school. Id love to learn more about it


 I don't remember learning that in cosmetology school. I think it would probably be taught in a MUA school.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If your anything like me, you are literally SO fair that you cant find foundation in a shade even close to your own. Ive tried multiple white color correctors to mix into darker formulas, but the consistency always ends up being weird.  Well I happened to come across 2 different products today that looked promising, and wanted to see if anyone has tried them. First off this is me, so you can understand my dilemma &gt;.&lt;
> ...


ASOS sells Illamasqua products. Here's the link to the Skin Base Foundtion. The Good thing about ASOS, is that its free shipping &amp; returns.. I've bought clothes from them before and they were great about the return.

Also, if you do end up getting the Skin Base Foundation I'd love to hear a review! All I've heard about it is good things!

http://us.asos.com/Illamasqua-Illamasqua-Skin-Base-Foundation/wlgxp/?iid=1792842&amp;cid=5020&amp;Rf-400=12344&amp;sh=0&amp;pge=0&amp;pgesize=20&amp;sort=-1&amp;clr=12&amp;mporgp=L0lsbGFtYXNxdWEvSWxsYW1hc3F1YS1Ta2luLUJhc2UtRm91bmRhdGlvbi9Qcm9kLw..


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ASOS sells Illamasqua products. Here's the link to the Skin Base Foundtion. The Good thing about ASOS, is that its free shipping &amp; returns.. I've bought clothes from them before and they were great about the return.
> ...


 Thanks so much!!! Free shipping is so rare nowadays so thats a great deal. If I do end up purchasing it I will let you know, but Im considering trying the Meow cosmetic samples first since they are only $1 each (I'm poor)


----------



## MeaghanLiz (Jan 11, 2012)

Not that I'm really adding to helping.. But I have translucent skin especially on my face and I don't have a single bit of color but the blue veins that are visible. and I have the same problem with foundation being too pink or yellow. As I've said in a previous post.. I LIVE for BB cream.. they're supposed to cancel out yellow.. but because of the ashy base color it matches me perfectly. I mix it with foundations that are too dark. I had bought a Laura Mercier Foundation and I LOVED it... but it's so yellow I looked jaundice, it was sad. I really want to try those products now! If you do sample them you should let us know about texture and feel. My skin is so dry it's hard to find foundation for me.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 11, 2012)

> Not that I'm really adding to helping.. But I have translucent skin especially on my face and I don't have a single bit of color but the blue veins that are visible. and I have the same problem with foundation being too pink or yellow. As I've said in a previous post.. I LIVE for BB cream.. they're supposed to cancel out yellow.. but because of the ashy base color it matches me perfectly. I mix it with foundations that are too dark. I had bought a Laura Mercier Foundation and I LOVED it... but it's so yellow I looked jaundice, it was sad. I really want to try those products now! If you do sample them you should let us know about texture and feel. My skin is so dry it's hard to find foundation for me.


 Your comments ARE helpful!! I have never tried BB cream so that is a fantastic idea to try and mix it with some too dark foundation. Next time I'm at sephora I'm going to sample some out. If I do order them I'll be more than happy to let you know how they work. And if you try anything that seems promising please let me know as well


----------



## xina751 (Jan 11, 2012)

the best thing i've ever done to get the right shade of lightness for my redheaded friend was to take a yellow toned light foundation (rimmel 25 hr wear foundation in 103 ivory) and mix lavender cream foundation or concealer with it as needed to get the right amount of blue to match your skin.


----------



## Zombieprncss (Jan 11, 2012)

I love Meow Cosmetics I just recently started buying from there... I get the 0 or 1~Sphynx and Siamese... I also love their Lush Blush: Hugs and Kittens and The Equilibrium and Balancing Primer before I use the foundation...   At first when I put the product on it didn't look blended I was a little concerned, but I had a little while before work. So I totally went upstairs and played some xbox for about an hour. Went back and checked myself in the mirror my foundation has settled in and looked excellent. I know have been using Meow for about 2 months maybe 3 and I love it, I would highly recommend it to people with lighter toned skin.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the best thing i've ever done to get the right shade of lightness for my redheaded friend was to take a yellow toned light foundation (rimmel 25 hr wear foundation in 103 ivory) and mix lavender cream foundation or concealer with it as needed to get the right amount of blue to match your skin.


Thats a good thing to possibly try as well. Id likely still have to mix in some white because ive found a few foundations that have similar coloring to my skin, theres just too much pigment so it looks way dark. its kind of like im the pastel version of normal colored foundation &gt;.&lt;



> Originally Posted by *Zombieprncss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Meow Cosmetics I just recently started buying from there... I get the 0 or 1~Sphynx and Siamese... I also love their Lush Blush: Hugs and Kittens and The Equilibrium and Balancing Primer before I use the foundation...   At first when I put the product on it didn't look blended I was a little concerned, but I had a little while before work. So I totally went upstairs and played some xbox for about an hour. Went back and checked myself in the mirror my foundation has settled in and looked excellent. I know have been using Meow for about 2 months maybe 3 and I love it, I would highly recommend it to people with lighter toned skin.


 Thank you so much for letting me know! What coverage did you get in the foundations? I'd likely go with the lightest so i dont have a hard time blending like you said. I just want to make sure its enough coverage to hide slight uneven skin tone and all. I have some clinique translucent finishing powder that matches my skin tone, but it has zero coverage.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, no worries lady!  i love the orange/red hair on you! looks awesome with your eyes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i didn't quite match up with mufe's HD foundation, that was still too dark on me as well. been trying to think with what other colors i personally was able to work with... mhhhhh. oh, did you ever try thebalms cream foundations? i haven't, but i kind of want to. they have a color called "lighter than light" and from swatches i've seen, it looks pretty darn pale. i'll go hunting for me TB this weekend at TJX, if i'll have a chance to pick it up and try it, i'll let you know! =)


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 12, 2012)

> hahaha, no worries lady! Â i love the orange/red hair on you! looks awesome with your eyes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn't quite match up with mufe's HD foundation, that was still too dark on me as well. been trying to think with what other colors i personally was able to work with... mhhhhh. oh, did you ever try thebalms cream foundations? i haven't, but i kind of want to. they have a color called "lighter than light" and from swatches i've seen, it looks pretty darn pale. i'll go hunting for me TB this weekend at TJX, if i'll have a chance to pick it up and try it, i'll let you know! =)


 Thank you!!! No I've never tried any Balm poducts, but a shade by that name does sound promising!! If you do try it out id love to hear how it works


----------



## Slinkycats (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmmmm... I thought I actually posted this earlier today but I guess it didn't post. I tried to say that Cover FX has a very light one called E0 I think and FACE atelier has a foundation called Zero Minus that they use on True Blood. There is also KETT powder, which is a translucent White powder that will somewhat make foundation lighter. I've been VERY interested in both of these products personally and I was supposed to get some but had some issues and I never got to try it yet. I still hope to at some point.

I am currently using MAC Prep + Prime Translucent Powder to set the Studio Tech NW15 Cream to Powder Foundation and even on its own that seems to work really well. They also have C3? I think that was a light foundation at MAC but I think it would be far too dark on you. I also use Loreal true Match W1 Porcelain liquid and powder foundation. For the last year but it does seem to get patchy sometimes. 

One other thing I've been using is NYX's Foundation Primer which actually kinda looks white on my skin and makes it look like I've used white cream on my face.

I also had Mehron's Clown White Extra Light recommended to me for a white foundation. I've also been recommended to use Manic Panic's White Makeup. 

Let us all now how the Meow Cosmetics works out cause I would love to find something that works for me as well.

I have very fair and pale skin. I try to stay as light as possible although when I was younger I was extremely tan, though I never tried to be. Now I burn and go darker cause of photosensitivity due to medications but I am back to being quite pale. 

Let me know if any of these suggestions help you at all!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmm... I thought I actually posted this earlier today but I guess it didn't post. I tried to say that Cover FX has a very light one called E0 I think and FACE atelier has a foundation called Zero Minus that they use on True Blood. There is also KETT powder, which is a translucent White powder that will somewhat make foundation lighter. I've been VERY interested in both of these products personally and I was supposed to get some but had some issues and I never got to try it yet. I still hope to at some point.
> 
> ...


Thanks for such a detailed response!!!! I have the cover fx and loreal true match and both are still too dark for me to use without it looking noticeable. At mac I'm fairer than their lightest shade N3, and I already purchased their white face and body makeup to try and mix in, but it was way too thick to blend well with any of my current foundations.

Someone sent me a sample of their manic panic white foundation and that worked decently well but again the makeup itself wasnt fantastic and it watered down the original product. Ive tried the maybelline fit me...that looked promising, but it ended up being too dark.

The best i've found is NYC's liquid foundation in ivory. It doesnt lean yellow or pink and its only id say 4 shades darker than me which is pretty good. I love the consistency of makeup forevers hd foundation, but the colors just arent a good match.

Its SO frustrating!!!! Youd figure ONE of these companies would realize it would be a goldmine to create colors for us caspers &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Slinkycats (Jan 12, 2012)

Well the most promising I've come across are the first two I mentioned, the FACE atelier Zero Minus and the KETT Powder. I think the finishing powder actually makes the slightly too dark foundations match my skin a bit better so its something to try anyway. I am interested in the Meow samples tho. I think the major companies cater to the majority of people's skin colourings but it does make it really hard for the fairest of the fair, especially albino skin. They have the hardest time of all. Or people with multi-coloured skin due to medical illnesses or medications or skin lightening and darkening. They really have to mix and play around with different formulations. It is nice to see some companies trying to come up with lighter foundations that are great for people like us and for people who want the goth look. I personally would love to go even lighter but again that's not easy to achieve. Also coming up with a formula that won't make people break out as well would be ideal.

You can't make everyone happy though.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm wondering if a Korean brand of BB cream would work for those of you with super pale skin.





MISSHA M BB Boomer (BB Cream)

$14.68 on Amazon.com


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been wanting to try one for quite some time. I'm sure it would help, but I definitely need more coverage than this would provide. I'd ideally like to find a true foundation
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if a Korean brand of BB cream would work for those of you with super pale skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## MeaghanLiz (Jan 13, 2012)

I use skin79. It doesn't really provide coverage as much as it even out my skin and provides a base. I'm lucky enough to not need much coverage. I've used a sample of Misha's BBcream and it was too dark but they have different colors and provided decent coverage and I've also tried Lioele water drop BBcream and I really didn't care for it but it definitely gives coverage.. You just need to do your research based on your skins needs and color. I did a lot of searching and ended up buying like 10 at once.. Skin79's is a favorite of mine.. Garnier is coming out with a drugstore BBcream this year I'm beyond excited to try!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2012)

Megan - if you have very fair skin then what came out - well what's currently available by Gariner - won't work for you. I'm tracking the light/medium down since I own medium/deep and will have swatches of both up.


----------



## cursom (Jan 13, 2012)

i'm still trying to find the perfect shade for my skin, too. so i know how frustrating it can be. anywho, i just purchased the foundation shade Geisha by Ben Nye, its a teensy bit too light / pink toned for me. (strange that my skin is pink AND yellow toned pale? idk) it could work for you. they have a pretty big range, a few types of foundations for sensitive / non-sensitive skin, plus the pots are big compared to drug store brands and the prices are pretty reasonable for the quality you get.


----------



## MeaghanLiz (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Megan - if you have very fair skin then what came out - well what's currently available by Gariner - won't work for you. I'm tracking the light/medium down since I own medium/deep and will have swatches of both up.



Ooh that's good to know! My obsession will do my wallet in.. xD


----------



## satojoko (Jan 15, 2012)

What about Detrivore or Morgana Cryptoria? My skin isn't this pale but I seem to remember seeing very pale shades when shopping on their websites. Have you checked those brands out? I've gotten nothing but great customer service from them, and I do mean great, and their shipping costs are very reasonable.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 15, 2012)

My skin looks pretty much like yours and I've had a terrible time finding foundation. The last time I was in London I was at Harrods and found a line called Dainty Doll, which is formulated for people with super pale skin. The PR says that it is made for redheads, but I think that's mostly because the ginger from Girls Aloud was their spokesperson/ helped formulate it. I've got super dark hair and the lightest color looks great on me. It's expensive, but well worth it- the color works and it's non-drying and the coverage is good, but not so heavy that I look like I'm wearing a mask.

Swatches: http://www.dreamsthatglitterxoxo.com/2011/12/dainty-doll-make-up-foundation-and.html

To buy: http://www.harrods.com/brand/dainty-doll/view-all

I've seen it pop up on ebay occasionally, too.


----------



## Slinkycats (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot about evil shades and morgan a cryptoria I didn't really look at their foundations before.


----------



## Lysette (Jan 16, 2012)

My blog. And it's not overexposed - it really was that white.  I was surprised, because it was not a 0, it was level 1. Abyssinian seemed "cooler" then Manx, the latter was a warm pale. And coverage was excellent as well.



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MUFE's alabaster is also nice, I just swatched it the other day, have not been able to blog about it yet.


----------



## Lysette (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I have gray undertone, like dust on the road. yellowish gray. very fair olives usually do the trick.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question about those of you with uber white skin. Are you classified as a pink or yellow undertone because all of the lightest foundations I've seen on those with uber white skin tend to be too dark and too yellow or too pink. To me it seems as if you have more of a blue undertone than yellow or pink.


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 16, 2012)

I am the exact same way. I have transparent-pale skin with bluish undertones.

Right now I'm wearing Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in the Beige Rose, pretending like I don't have the bluish undertones. It's a little bit dark in terms of undertone, but it wears very light on the skin, so if I blend it well, I don't look like I'm wearing an orange mask.


----------



## AliciaMLay (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, just got Tarte's full coverage foundation in Fair, and I bet you would love it! One of the best snow white shades I've seen. Also got to look at Nyx 's HD liquid foundation. Their fairest shade has a pretty great undertone that may suit you as well, for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi girls!!!

I'm sorry, This post got pushed like 30 down on my stream and I forgot to check it for a while 






I have a small bit of good news!!!! My Local Ulta just rearranged their store and expanded a few companies product selections by a lot. Well I was walking past the newly expanded NYX section and something stopped me DEAD in my tracks.... it's their HD concealer and they looked PALE in the bottle. An employee was actually just putting them on the display and I grabbed the only one in the fairest color porcelain as fast as i possibly could. 

This is the bottle...My pics are cell phone quality, but the colors actually not far off from real life.





Swatched on my arm and then blended. The swatch color is very close to real life. 









SEE its a touch pink (damn you blue undertones), but a close match!!!!!! I'm seriously ready to throw a party!!! 





I looked on NYX's site and i swear to you the swatches are SO much darker online...it does not even look like the same product. I looked at their liquid foundation selection and the coloring only starts at "nude" as well as the in store selection which is quite a bit darker than the ivories, porcelains, etc. I sent them an email asking if they had any products in the works that were a color match for the concealer, but I've yet to hear back.


----------



## AliciaMLay (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool, I thought that would work!! 

I honestly want to send you a sample of CARGO's #10 to see if it would work.  That stuff is incredible.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kahime (Aug 17, 2012)

I use the Missha M Perfect Cover when I get a little darker in the summer. I have shade 21.
It looks a little grey when you put it on, but give it about 2-5 minutes and it blends perfectly into your skin. I've found if I put a thin layer of this on, let it sit for a moment and then build, I can have almost full coverage. It gives a dewy look, so if you're oily i'd stay away. Since I have dry skin it works wonders for me. Unlike a lot of other foundations it doesn't cake. I use about a single pump as has a very creamy texture and blends easily.
Also since MACs NC15 is too dark, I usually buy their Face and Body in white or Illamasqua skin base in 01 and mix with whatever foundations I have.
It's kind of a pain to get the right consistency and color, but it's worth it.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if a Korean brand of BB cream would work for those of you with super pale skin.
> 
> ...


  I have that. Thats a primer. Love this under my bb cream. It does brighten the skin if you use it alone.


----------



## matrix (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm a Snow White as well. The closest match I've found is Missha Perfect Cover #13 (Bright Beige, in some places Milky Beige). It should definitely suit for the palest ones out there. It doesn't look pink or yellow on my face. And it matches my EXTREMELY pale skin quite perfectly.

The coverage is pretty okay, although I wouldn't recommend it to someone who has a really bad skin.

 The 50ml tube costs about 9-10 GBP on ebay..

Here's a swatch (from some blog):

 



Obviously it gets lighter once you blend it in.






Also, here's a video (not mine) of the Missha #13: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB9XdhwL9jY

Another BB cream I would recommend is BRTC Jasmine Water. It's slightly darker and pinker than the Missha one, but it has a bit better coverage and better ingredients. And it lasts longer. The 35ml tube costs around 11 GBP on eBay.

Here you can see the difference between Missha #13 and BRTC Jasmine Water (Missha: top left, BRTC: bottom right):


----------



## Stacy Dean (Jun 7, 2013)

Where can I get samples from. I am always on a never ending quest for foundation. I think its ridiculous that the major cosmetic brands dont make them light enough.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 9, 2013)

That is true. But that is due to it's undertones, hence some major brands have tints and tones so that you can alter it's undertone. We had to use this technique on Mortal Instruments for the Vampire look. We used the lightest or palest MAC face and body foundation but it wasn't pale enough so we added a tint to pale it down further, the trick was to have 5 MUA's have the same shade of pale... Which was tricky when doing 200 bodies. This was troublesome, as we had to custom mix each batch to each person so that they would all look the same. We had 20 people with a deep olive overtones with warm yellow undertones that we had to pale down without them looking grey. Also the Key had to tweak each batch which resulted in some reapplications. We set everyone with baby powder.


----------



## TousledElegance (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry, for bumping up an old topic, but it is still an issue and with so many new products having come out since, I thought we might have even more useful info.

I am very fair, naturally rosy cheeked, combination skinned with green eyes and naturally black hair. Since I am at opposite ends of the spectrum, using the brand's websites to find shade matches is pretty much impossible.

My complexion is lighter than MAC NW15/NC15 (in Studiofix) and I would consider myself to have a more of a blue undertone overall than pink or yellow, but since we're not taught that way and the industry doesn't use that term for foundations, finding the perfect product is really tricky. I think foundations considered "neutral" are the best match for me (when they run light enough); they neutralize redness without darkening my skin too much or leaving a white cast.

My fave powder formulas: LilyLoLo [Porcelain for Winter and China Doll for Summer] and Jane Iredale [ivory for Winter and Bisque for Summer] have been the best matches for me in terms of color, texture, coverage and non-irritating. (I also ordered some Meow samples, but haven't tried them yet. They look really promising though!)

My fave liquid formulas: Honestly, I haven't found an exact match, which I suppose is ok since I prefer powder anyway. I do like the texture and coverage of Revlon Colorstay, but I mix Ivory (which is slightly too pink) &amp; Buff (which is slightly too yellow) to get the right shade for me. (It's a pain to do that and keeping it in a plastic travel bottle might somehow effect product stability, but barring any problems, that's what I do when I want to wear liquid foundation.) L'oreal True Match Lumi in W1 was their fairest shade on me (C1 was very ruddy), but it is just so-so... slightly too dark and makes me look "glowy," which most people would probably like, but I do not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My fave BB Creams: Mizon Snail Repair is the best color match year round I have found and it is kindest to my skin. Missha in #13 is a good match color wise, but if I wear to it too often, I will start to get some blemishes. Skin 79 Orange Vita is also a good color match and easier on my skin than Missha. It offers the most coverage of any BB I have tried, but it is thick and some people don't care for that texture. I apply with a slightly damp sponge. There's some super helpful swatches of Asian BB Creams for pale girls here: http://snowwhiteandthepear.blogspot.com/2013/02/pale-girl-friendly-bb-cream-swatches-on.html. I am excited about Dr Jart, but not the price. I have not found a drugstore BB that I like yet.

Other: Sometimes, I just use setting powders instead of any foundation. Luckily, I have good skin most of the time, so that works when I just want a more finished/polished look and to avoid the possibility to shine. I'm not picky about those as long as they have little to no tint, don't cake and don't break me out. My fave is probably Revlon Colorstay Aqua Finishing Powder in Translucent/Light, though it has shimmer. :\


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 5, 2014)

In case it's helpful, I just saw that FACE Atelier is on HauteLook today, and they have a white foundation that you can mix with any (water/silicone based) foundation to lighten it up. I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jun 5, 2014)

Manic Panic makes a surprisingly good stark whit foundation in several forms.  Two of my favorites:

See:

http://www.blush.com/product_Supernatural+Creme+Foundation+-+Lily+White_41934.htm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/380911537658?lpid=82

Pretty affordable too....I use the dreamtone as a base then blend Illumasqe over it.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jun 5, 2014)

Didn't check to see if any one mentioned this, but the lightest shade of Rimmel Stay Matte. I always buy the lightest shade of foundation without checking it ... and this is the first foundation that has ever been too light for my near-translucent skin.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 14, 2014)

Bumping an old thread because my summer foundation is officially too dark/yellow now.

I'm thinking Missha's BB cream in #13 might be good for me, but I'm afraid it will be too dark. Can someone compare it to a foundation (i.e. lighter than Elf's porcelain or close to NC/NW#)?


----------



## Shanna Marie Layne (Oct 26, 2014)

There is also a very nice Meow Cosmetics color called Snow Lynx.

 http://www.meowcosmetics.com/FoundationSnowLynx.htm

It's pure white with no undertones. Especially if you're like me and neither pink nor yellow undertones look right on you.


----------

